# Raketa Query?



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Hi Gangue!

Green Dial Raketa with the perpetual calendar ring. This arrived a week or so back, and to-day I've taken back off for a look. Movement is nice and clean, no scratches so it hasn't been butchered









OK, stick back on again, wind and oooops!, it won't go, take back off, it goes, put back on, doesn't go, take back off ~~~

well you get the picture. Its a snap on back, so I can't really be tightening it too much, and it doesn't appear to be dinged or dented to cause binding. Anyone with more expereince got any ideas for me to try? It did come from the seller supposedly checked, could too much in the way of lube cause this?


----------



## RuskyWatchLover (Nov 12, 2006)

mel said:


> Hi Gangue!
> 
> Green Dial Raketa with the perpetual calendar ring. This arrived a week or so back, and to-day I've taken back off for a look. Movement is nice and clean, no scratches so it hasn't been butchered
> 
> ...


I've had that myself with a watch years ago but I can't remember what the outcome was. That doesn't help you much I know.

Something is definitely catching somewhere though.

Is the movement loose at all? Because it could be sliding out of position when you open and close the case.

My other theory is that the back of the case has bent in with thumb pressure just enough to touch the movement. Try pressing it on the inside and then when you put it back on try to keep your thumbs to the very edges.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

You win some, you lose some!

Solved the why, but fixing it is deff beyond me skills! What's wrong is that the whole regulator assembly, balance wheel spring and regulator, is loose on the bridge plate (not sure about correct parts names,0! ) so that when the back goes on it moves around with the snap of placing the back on. When I accidentally banged it a bit moving the watch with the back off, I noticed it moving.









For what the watch is worth, and the little I paid, it's probly not worth thinking about a repair unless I could do it myself, and at present anyway, this is well beyond me, it would need someone who could handle the balance wheel and spring assembly and tighten it back onto it's mounting









Never mind, maybe I'll get a good movement with a duff case, this case is good, and do a swap over again.









So at present I've got a good movement with a stem that wont stay in , the stem "plunger" is stuck in the remove position and I can't get it back again, but that's in a duff case, (came like that from a friend), and a duff movement (this one) in a good case. Maybe next one will solve some [probs] for me.


----------



## RuskyWatchLover (Nov 12, 2006)

mel said:


> You win some, you lose some!
> 
> Solved the why, but fixing it is deff beyond me skills! What's wrong is that the whole regulator assembly, balance wheel spring and regulator, is loose on the bridge plate (not sure about correct parts names,0! ) so that when the back goes on it moves around with the snap of placing the back on. When I accidentally banged it a bit moving the watch with the back off, I noticed it moving.
> 
> ...


You know this is how it begins... you'll soon be in Smith's ordering "Watch repairs for Dummies" and have a living room like the First Moscow watch factory...







I think it's happening to me...


----------

